# Jon Boat Center Console Conversion



## cmbean2002 (May 24, 2016)

Hello all, somewhere in the Link for Jon Boat Modifications, a member converted his Jon Boat to a center console. It was a very nice build and full of ideas. I cannot find the link. If anyone knows which build I am referring to, could you please post a link to the build. I believe the boat measured 1448. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 24, 2016)

I'm not sure which thread you are looking for but here is my 1652 with the Lowe center console. I moved the console forward last season.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=37695&hilit=mcallum


----------



## cmbean2002 (May 24, 2016)

No sir JL8Jeff, that's a very nice build but not the one I had seen before. The one I saw in the mod section was a 1448 flat bottom build. Complete with aluminum floor and extended decks along with a center console. I have an old Alweld 1448 and was thinking about doing the same.

Thanks for your reply. Again, Nice Build!


----------



## cmbean2002 (May 24, 2016)

I have found it. I emailed it to myself and finally found it. I have posted the link below......ENJOY!!!!

Big-ug-chevy........The baddest 14' Flat Bottom Jon !!!!

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=39801


----------



## Big_ug_chevy (May 24, 2016)

cmbean2002 said:


> I have found it. I emailed it to myself and finally found it. I have posted the link below......ENJOY!!!!
> 
> Big-ug-chevy........The baddest 14' Flat Bottom Jon !!!!
> 
> https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=39801



Thanks for the props bud! I'm glad my ideas can help others out!


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 29, 2016)

For some reason I thought the link to the AK McCallum consoles was in my other thread. I didn't see it so here it is.

https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-console.htm

You can look at both boats and compare the console differences to give you ideas. My boat is a 1652 and I think his is a 1450 so there's not a big difference in width of the boats so it gives a good idea of the clearance with the 2 different styles of consoles.


----------

